# Winner of Breed at Westminster 2009



## jebdlb86

Here are the winners of Westminster Breed - GSD 2009 as well as those who were absent. 

GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG
Judge: Mr. David Bolus
Day: February 09, 2009
Time: 12:00
Ring: 3

Best of Breed 

6 Ch Alkarah Dry Martini At Beowulf 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Sex: Bitch
AKC: DN 11590201
Date of Birth: July 28, 2005
Breeder: Karen E Wagner
Sire: Ch Kismet's Sight For Sore Eyes PT
Dam: Meinschatz Mai Tai Alkarah
Owner: S Terri Giannetti & Theodore Swedalla Jr
Photos: Breed judging


Best of Opposite Sex

11 Ch Amari's Bandit Of Broadcreek 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Sex: Dog
AKC: DN 10233201
Date of Birth: March 27, 2005
Breeder: David Mariano Jr & Ann Marie Mariano
Sire: Ch Darby-Dan's Sampson
Dam: Ch Fairway's Leah V Nadelwald
Owner: Larry & Susan Legg & Ann Marie Mariano
Photos: Breed judging

Award of Merit 

5 Ch Amber's Chanel No.5 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Sex: Bitch
AKC: DN 13435203
Date of Birth: January 18, 2006
Breeder: Barbara Amidon
Sire: Ch Scher-Lo's Rogue Of Karizma
Dam: Amber's Miss Daisey
Owner: Dara I Conklin & Philip A Conklin 


Absent :

8 Ch Jantars China Lake V Witmer 
ABSENT
Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Sex: Bitch
AKC: DN 09103504
Date of Birth: September 01, 2004
Breeder: Jan Crawford
Sire: Ch Witmers Jamiroquai
Dam: Jantars Miss Liberty Bell
Owner: Betty Ashdown & D Calabrese & S Witmer

9 Ch Woodsides Pacino 
ABSENT
Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Sex: Dog
AKC: DN 15886403
Date of Birth: December 07, 2005
Breeder: Sandy Anderson & Linda Wheeler
Sire: Ch Kenlyn Calvin HiCliff Kaleef
Dam: Woodside's Rebecca
Owner: Roger Reichler & Janet Lange & James Moses



10 Ch Woodsides The Bounty Hunter 
ABSENT
Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Sex: Dog
AKC: DN 14939503
Date of Birth: June 18, 2005
Breeder: Sandy L Anderson & Linda Wheeler & John D Kilgour
Sire: Ch Kenlyn's Calvin Hicliff Kaleef
Dam: Prairiefire Zshota Rozsha
Owner: Bob Frink & Ellen Frink & Anthony Amoroso

12 Ch Todorhaus Stetson 
ABSENT
Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Sex: Dog
AKC: DN 11147302
Date of Birth: June 22, 2005
Breeder: Sharon Todoroff
Sire: Ch Todorhaus Tennessee Jed HT
Dam: Todor-Marquis Notorious
Owner: Brenda Ogren & Sharon Todoroff 


Take Care
Debbie B


----------



## Xeph

<3 The BOB winner! Posted her picture in another topic! She's GORGEOUS!

I wonder where Jimmy was....


----------



## jebdlb86

We were wondering the same question What is up with Jimmy?


----------



## mkennels

yeah that is odd for jimmy not to be there


----------



## trudy

BOS was also the same BOS last yr at Westminster. Anyone have a pic? Not too many were there. Maybe they knew the judge preferred more moderate dogs and they didn't want to place poorly? I looked up Ch Amari's Bandit Of Broadcreek, and he seemed nice. Also the breeders seem to enjoy brains and temperment. I'd love other opinions.


----------



## aubie

> Originally Posted By: Xeph<3 The BOB winner! Posted her picture in another topic! She's GORGEOUS!


I agree! I just looked her up, she's stunning!


----------



## DianaM

VERY nice and moderate bitch. Excellent choice.









What happened to the rest of the GSDs?







Lots of absences. And for Pacino/Jimmy to not show up at all after all the campaigning they've done? That's kind of crazy.... this is the biggest show in the world.


----------



## marylou

I looked, and am I seeing correctly that only 3 showed up? I'm also wondering why the others were absent?


----------



## DancingCavy

Maybe Jimmy is in trouble again? I think he was on suspension last year. . .

I think the BOB bitch has decent body structure but I just don't care for her head at all.


----------



## Xeph

I'll take the body! The head is easy to fix, and she doesn't move on that


----------



## DianaM

I don't think the head is as easy to fix as you believe. If it were the case, more American lines would have stronger heads. As it is, most German showline and Euro working line bitches have stronger heads than most Amline males. And she may not move with her head but what lies inside the head is the most important part of the breed. You just cannot have a nice GSD with a collie head (or a mastiff head); it ruins the entire appearance.

What was Jimmy on suspension for?


----------



## trudy

I( so love the BOS, I copied teh link of pics and hope it works, I'd love to hear other comments about him

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2009/photos/breed/DN10233201.html

also a link to his page for head shot
http://www.geocities.com/amarigermanshepherds/Bandit.html

Any comments?


----------



## Xeph

> Quote:If it were the case, more American lines would have stronger heads.


Have you seen what some Amline people consider a strong head, Diana? Many are happy with the heads their dogs have, and say the german dogs are too blocky and coarse


----------



## DianaM

Show me what's considered a strong head and a coarse head and a weak head, Jackie, and I'll show you what I consider strong, coarse, and weak.











> Quote: and say the german dogs are too blocky and coarse


I agree that some look like mastiff heads, especially when they start getting very "flewy." I don't feel this is correct, either.


----------



## SunCzarina

WT H is 'Flewy'? Agreed I don't like them when their heads are out of proportion to the body and the females with heads that look mannish.

Looking forward to seeing some head shots!


----------



## DianaM

Flews are the parts of the lips that hang loose. Picture a big ol' slobbery mastiff's lips for an idea of what flews are. GSDs are not supposed to have this but sometimes the dogs with the big heads end up also having loose lips. I call them "flewy."


----------



## SunCzarina

No that's not a good look for a GSD. Not healthy either!

Never knew what to call it but Rex and his big giant head were flewy. He started getting infections in the folds about 2 y/o. He had cosmetic surgery for it. The big lips grew back, he started getting infection again and I had to have it redone when he was about 7.


----------



## DianaM

Yikes, that does not sound good but it does sound PAINFUL.









http://www.margman.ee/Margman%20Quicken%20uus%20stoika%20vaike.jpg
http://www.margman.ee/files/pictures/Joki portree.jpg
That is what I consider to be a bit too coarse for a bitch.

http://www.margman.ee/Torsten_portree.JPG
http://www.margman.ee/Odessa%20portree1.jpg
These are what I consider very nice for a dog (top link) and bitch (bottom link)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/490726.html
This guy looks like he'd have a great head except he looks like he has some heavy/loose flews.

http://www.abijahgermanshepherds.com/Fromthegetgo.jpg
Too fine for a bitch.

http://sites.centralpets.com/mammals/peakesbrookgsd/tyger010.jpg
WAY too fine for a dog. Even too fine for a bitch, IMO.

NOTE: I am not raving for nor ranting against any of the dogs and breeders linked. These are just examples I could find off the top of my head. Overall, my preference is toward stronger heads and I will take a bitch with a masculine head over a dog with a fine head any day of the week.









Looking forward to everyone else's preferences!


----------



## SunCzarina

> Originally Posted By: DianaMYikes, that does not sound good but it does sound PAINFUL.


Oh yes, he was the dog who had just about everything wrong with him. Gorgeous though flewy, wasn't he?












> Quote: http://www.margman.ee/Margman%20Quicken%20uus%20stoika%20vaike.jpg
> http://www.margman.ee/files/pictures/Joki portree.jpg
> That is what I consider to be a bit too coarse for a bitch.


She's a man, baby!

Always liked my own bitch's head not too blocky but not too skinny or too pointy and long.


----------



## DianaM

Whoops Jenn, you found a mistake I made. Wait a minute.... 

http://www.margman.ee/Margman%20Quicken%20uus%20stoika%20vaike.jpg
That was correct for Quicken, but the Joki portree.jpg is wrong!









http://www.margman.ee/Margman%20Quicken%20uus%20portree%20vaike.jpg
There we go, there's Quicken's headshot. According to the breeder's site, she is a bitch. Sorry for the confusion. 

However, Joki is also a bitch! http://www.margman.ee/Margman Joyride stoika.jpg

Jenn, very nice dog, but yes, that's a lot of lip. Is that Morgan in that last photo? Very nice.


----------



## Andaka

> Quote:Show me what's considered a strong head and a coarse head and a weak head, Jackie, and I'll show you what I consider strong, coarse, and weak.


I'm not Jackie, and I don't have a lot of time right now to do a lot of digging on the internet, but here are a couple of heads that I am partial to.

Male:









Bitch:


----------



## Xeph

gorgeous boy









Nice female









Extremely doggy bitch...If she were a male, I'd be in love. 









Too big and coarse

By the way, I've shown what *I* feel are strong, coarse, and weak, not how the Amliner's generally feel. Most would think the first dog was far too coarse, and the doggy bitch would be vilified! 









General weak head


----------



## Brightelf

*dreamy sigggghhhh...* I just LOVE too big and coarse! Jackie, I hope you can say that about Grimm's head one day. He has another year and a half to fill out though.









Jackie, is the first pic Rieko?

The female you posted Jackie, has almost an elfin look to her.. neat ears, cute face.

Daphne, that's a beautiful female! She may not have the classic look some might like for a bitch. But I like her! What a nice expression she has!


----------



## Xeph

Yes Patti, that's Rieko xD! Handsome devil! I'd like to take him home myself!


----------



## SunCzarina

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfThe female you posted Jackie, has almost an elfin look to her.. neat ears, cute face.


Yes that is a beautiful girl! 

Diana, yes that's Morgan, one of my favorite head shots of her. Yeah, Rex had a too much lip that's why I had them tucked. Then they grew back!


----------



## Brightelf

Grimmi here.. whaddayas all think, I on my way to havin' a coarse head when I fill out next year? Not that my head isn't fat 'nuff already.. (wink, wink..)










Seriously, my fave GSD head is Congo Vikar, Grimm's Dad. Too coarse for many, but ideal to me (scroll to see all the pics):

http://www.vandenheuvelk9.com/congo.html


----------



## SunCzarina

Patti, Grimmi has a GREAT head. He's a boy - he's supposed to have a big strong coarse head. LOL, since when should a boy have a long skinny head? 

I keep coming back to this thread to look at this perfect girl


----------



## Brightelf

Thanks, Jenn.







Hims gots big fatty block-head.









That female looks so perky, so cute, neat, tidy... truly an elf in a dogsuit!







Her ears, her face are almost.. Katie Couric-ish. Hard to explain. 

But I think Morgan is a better looking female. Her substance, pigment, and expression. You can see that she means business, has intelligence, and knows how to use it.







Plus, I like a female who looks strong and capable. GO, Moon!!







Does she come from Sieger lines? (highlines)


----------



## SunCzarina

Me's like a big fat block head. No deflated football heads around here, never have never will!

I love that little elf girl - something just adorable about her closing her eyes for the snowflakes. She looks like she's sitting on a cloud in heaven. Beautiful picture.

Thank you for you compliments about Moon. She is all that, and she knows it. She does come from somewhere and I've always suspected she was not a cheap puppy even though I paid $5 for her. I got her at 6 months old from 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/RI59.html


----------



## Brightelf

The only shelter I know out in RI is Potter's.. have been there a few times with a pal.

Moon, like Historian's Abby, looks like the best W. German showlines. Morgan just has so much substance and strength to her look. Nothing excessive, she's got a balanced look to her, to me.. but I'm no expert. Those are my fave lines, by the way.







So, I'm biased! The dogs from W. Ger. highlines that I see HERE can be biddable (Kirschental), or really drivey, hard, strong-minded dogs.. like your You-Know-Who.









I wish I'd seen Westminster.. I love seeing what the GSD looks like each year, even though AmLines aren't something I am too familiar with.


----------



## Liesje

What is meant by "too coarse"?


----------



## SunCzarina

The standard says bitches should be feminine without coarseness (sic). I always took this to mean they shouldn't look like a male with a big frame and a big head. They should look like our ladies...


----------



## The Stig

Oh Grimmie-Buns! How mucho macho you look! *swoons*

The BOB bitch be plenty gorgeous, but me hopin' you nots wooking too mooch at her. I might be nothing on the show circuit, but I sure am Mum's BOB! But mostly, I want to be YOUR valentine AND BOB. 

Lubs fereber,
Janka Puddin' Pie


----------



## Brightelf

Grimm perfects "The Slobber-Moan-Swoon" for da stunning Jankie-Pie.


----------



## marylou

Here are two different heads; comments?










I'm kinda partial to this kid


----------



## Andaka

I prefer the top head. It has a feminine look to it without being too fine. Love the short thick ears. Very nice.









The second head is too fine in both the muzzle and the skull. Ears also appear thinner.

Sorry.


----------



## Brightelf

I think the second dog's head is totally going to change, if it is a male. He looks VERY young here. I could be wrong. Grimm's head looked like that.. I thought he would be too petite. I might be wrong, but I think the bottom dog is going to change a lot-- but I could be making assumptions due to being sable and assuming he's from W. German working ot Czech.

Daphne, who is that first male by the fence that you posted? He has a nice muzzle and head. Is he American lines? I like his solid look.


----------



## marylou

The first head I posted was my Tasha - she was about 7 when that picture was taken. I LOVED her head.

The second picture is of Chaos - he is about 14 months in that picture; I am hoping his head "matures" and will get "fuller". 

Or do they?







I'm hoping he fills out like Grimm.


----------



## Andaka

> Quote: Daphne, who is that first male by the fence that you posted? He has a nice muzzle and head. Is he American lines? I like his solid look.


That is a Tag son. Strictly AM sShow Lines. The girl is his sister.


----------



## Brightelf

Mmm!


----------



## mjbgsd

> Originally Posted By: Andaka
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Daphne, who is that first male by the fence that you posted? He has a nice muzzle and head. Is he American lines? I like his solid look.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a Tag son. Strictly AM sShow Lines. The girl is his sister.
Click to expand...

I think I'm in love!







Handsome boy, looks almost like my Cody if he were full AM lines.


----------



## phgsd

I would take a doggy bitch any day! IMO, better too strong than too weak. 
Here is one of my older girls. I don't have any recent pics of her...she has gotten chubby since she was spayed







Was always very thin beforehand and now she seems to get fat on air...I call her Thunder Thighs.
Anyway - here she was thin!


















I always loved her structure. If I could clone her but put in a drivier brain I'd do it in a heartbeat!


----------

